# Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62



## TriTiVi (5. Dezember 2016)

*Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Hallo zusammen,

wie Ihr euch vllt denken könnt versuche ich mich zu entscheiden zwischen den im Thema angegebenen Wasserkühlungen. Daher würde ich gerne mal hören wofür Ihr euch entscheiden würdet und warum? Ich kenne mich mit dem Thema ehrlich gesagt sehr wenig aus, habe bis dato immer auf Luftkühlung gesetzt.

Wie heißt es jedoch so schön? Öfter mal was NEUES...außerdem bin ich es leid so einen großen Brocken von Lüfter anzusehen (derzeit ein Noctua NH U14s oder so). Von einer Custom WaKü möchte ich mich erstmal distanzieren. 

Sind die Temperaturen wirklich viel anders als bei einer Luftkühlung? Oder reden wir hier nur von 2 - 3 Grad weniger. 
Derzeit befinden sich meine Temps bei einem i7 6700k  @4,5 Ghz im Idle bei 20 Grad und unter Last bei 50 bis maximal 60Grad.

Jedenfalls bin ich mir noch recht unsicher und ich hoffe einfach ich komme hier zu einen paar Erkenntnissen.


Also bitte schiesst los mit euren Meinungen und Vorschlägen auch gerne Erfahrungsberichte und bitte nur Konstruktives! 

Danke!


----------



## Schnuetz1 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Da du ja auch nach persönlicher Meinung fragst:
Ich würde mir keine AiO-WaKü kaufen. Entweder ein guter Luftkühler oder gleich richtig (Custom-WaKü).
Viele von den günstigen AiO-Kühern sind nicht wirklich besser als gute Luftkühler, aber z.T. ein gutes Stück teurer. 

Gerad bei den meisten Corsair-Geschichten muss man die Lüfter austauschen, um halbwegs vernünftige Geräuschpegel zu haben. 
Dann bleiben aber immer noch die Pumpengeräusche.

Ganz neu ist ja jetzt die be quiet Silent Loop, da sind schon sehr leise Lüfter verbaut, zudem ist die Pumpe auch top. 

Aber da du ja jetzt schon absolut gute Temperaturen hast, sehe ich eigentlich keinen Grund für dich, eine andere Kühlung zu kaufen. 
Das Einzige, was ich an deiner Stelle mir überlegen würde, wäre als Wärmeleitpaste Flüssigmetall zu nehmen und ggf. die CPU zu kömpfen. Das ist günstiger und kann unter Umständen mehr bringen als eine günstige WaKü.

Wenn du eine WaKü aus optischen Gründen möchtest, ist das natürlich eine andere Sache und rational schlecht erklärbar.


----------



## TriTiVi (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Hallo Schnuetz danke für deinen Beitrag, klingt für mich vieles plausibel, aber natürlich spricht mich auch etwas die Kosmetik an  
Mit meinen Temperaturen bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden, wie gesagt jedoch stört mich der dauerhafte Anblick dieses großen Kühlklotzes und dank der typischen Noctua Lüfter das Braun. Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage ob es eine lohnende Alternative ist zur Lüftkühlung oder ob jedoch soviele negativ Punkte zusammen kommen, das ich den Hut davor ziehe.

Gruß


----------



## Schnuetz1 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Wie ich bereits anklingen lassen habe: AiO-WaKü ist nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber es gibt eben wenig gute.

Wenn dich die Optik der Lüfter stört, kauf dir andere oder lackier sie.
Solltest du aber das Geld für eine gute AiO in die Hand nehmen wollen, dann kannst du dir ruhig eine kaufen.
Ich wollte dir nur sagen, dass du bei deinen Temperaturen keine Wunder mehr erwarten kannst.


----------



## TriTiVi (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Woran erkenne ich eine gute AiO? Leider gibt es so wenig Infos zu der Kraken x62. Die Corsair hat weitestgehend gute Kritiken mit dem Hinweis das aufjedenfall neue Lüfter gekauft werden müssen. Bei der Silent Loop habe ich bis jetzt auch vieles gutes gelesen und wenig schlechtes. Nun sind das alles Vertreter der gängigeren Marken. Gibt es Hersteller wo ich aufjedenfall auch mal ein Auge drauf werfen sollte?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

*Vernünftige *Testberichte lesen.
Bewertungen bei Amazon oder Mindfactory kann man eigentlich vergessen.

Anschauen solltest du dir auf jeden Fall die Silent Loop und die Alphacool Eisberg.


----------



## TriTiVi (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Hey vielen Dank für die Empfehlungen. Werde die heute Abend mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.  Vernünftige Testberichte ist immer so eine Sache, viele werden gesponsert und fallen zu gut aus. 
Berwertungen kann man gerade auf Amazon wirklich knicken. Bei Mindfactory muss der Artikel wenigstens wirklich noch gekauft werden. 
Aber es macht Spaß sich damit auseinanderzusetzen man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Nein, bei MF kann ich auch ohne Kauf bewerten. 
Hier im Forum gibt es auch einige Tests, die allermeisten sind sehr objektiv.


----------



## TriTiVi (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Das ist mir neu mit Mindfactory...dachte immer das wäre so. Nun gut ich habe es immer nur bewertet wenn ich dort etwas gekauft hatte. 
Hier im Forum und in mehreren Anderen habe ich schon allerhand gelesen. Bis der Thread dann mehr zur einer Grundsatzdiskussion wurde, anstatt sachlich darüber zu reden verlor ich da rasch das Interesse.
Deshalb selbst mein Versuch Informationen zu sammlen


----------



## WaldemarE (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Also entweder sie Silent Loop oder die alphacool Eisbaer was leiseres bekommst du nicht was die Pumpe angeht. Das Eisbraerchen kannst du easy peasy mit dem Eiswolf für die GPU erweitern.

[User-Review] Alphacool Eisbaer 360 vs. Eisbaer 240 Review
Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkuhlung im PCGH-Test

Alphacool Eiswolf GPX-Pro AiO: Kompakte Wasserkuhlung fur GTX 1080/1070


----------



## TriTiVi (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Die Eisbaer hatte ich ja noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm sieht gut aus!


----------



## TriTiVi (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Habe gelesen das es Pumpenprobleme gibt mit der Alphacool stimmt das? Das Logo auf der Oberseite kann dies auch in einer anderen Farbe leuchten und da dort ein Sichtfenster ist, kann das Wasser getauscht werden mit rot eingefärbtem oder so? Wie gesagt ich kenn mich nicht wirklich mit Waküs aus  Hoffe meine Anfängerfragen werden mir verziehen


----------



## WaldemarE (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Probleme gab's damals mit der Cooler Master Eisberg, die Eisbaer ist die Weiterentwicklung und darf offiziell mit 7V betrieben alle anderen AiOs nur mit 12V.  Ja kannst eigentlich alles wechseln ob jetzt Wasser, Schlauch oder Radiator ist. Kannst dir auch nur die Pumpe (Eisbaer Solo)  kaufen und den Rest nach deinem Gusto konfigurieren. 

ich werde meine demnächst um einen 360er radi erweitern und dazu noch den Eiswolf ^^

Meine Pumpe läuft z.Z. auf 7V und die CPU (nicht geköpft) geht bei Games nicht über 55/58C°

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TriTiVi (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Das klingt mehr als gut und vielen Dank für die Infos. Ihr habt mir schon echt weitergeholfen. Bis jetzt liegt die Eisbaer deutlich vorn...natürlich als 360er  Danke!


----------



## Chimera (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Was an der Kraken ein Manko ist: es ist dieselbe AIO von Asetek, wie sie auch Cryorig, Arctic, Antec, usw. anbieten, jedoch zahlt man bei NZXT noch den Label-Premium-Aufpreis  Meine Cryorig ist auch eine der Asetek Modelle, jedoch hat sie gegenüber anderen 2 Vorteile: 1) hat sie nicht die typische Asetek-Backplate aus Plastik, wo die Muttern schnell mal den Plastikrahmen runddrehen, sondern es kommt ne gute Metallbackplate zum Einsatz und 2) ist es die einzige AIO, wo man das Problem mit der Wärme der Spannungswandler miteinbezieht und dazu extra nen kleinen Quirl beilegt.
Übrigens, im Vergleich zur Corsair vom kollegen, da arbeitet meine Cryorig doch deutlich leiser, vorallem von der Pumpe hört man nur was, wenn man sein Ohr direkt drauf(!) hält. Aber es stimmt auch, dass sie mit Custom Lüfis für den Silent Betrieb halt schnell mal im Preisbereich von günstigen Custom Waküs liegen (für nicht mal 200.- bekommst du schon brauchbare echte Waküs). Auch die Silent Loop von mir gehört glücklicherweise zu den Modellen, die nicht von ratternden Pumpen betroffen ist (scheint bei einigen aufzutauchen -> siehe SL Thread). Aber auch da waren bessere Lüfis notwendig, da die Pure Wings 2 mich(!) recht nervten.
Die Eisbaer ist an und für sich ein guter Kompro aus echter Wakü und AIO, wenn auch bissel klobiger als ihre Verwandten Fractal kelvin und BQ Silent Loop (die alle 3 von Alphacool kommen und +/- die gleiche Pumpe nutzen, nur dass sie bei der BQ rückwärts fliesst).

Für mich war ein Hauptgrund für ne AIO, weil ich mich ab den klobigen Luküs langsam echt genervt hab. Zum Lüfter anschliessen musst ich jeweils den Kühler abbauen, da man nicht an den Fan Header ran kam und auch beim RAM musst ich den Kühler jeweils leicht lösen. Zudem wurd es sauknapp mit der Graka und das hohe Gewicht, welches am Brett zerrte, mocht ich auch nicht so. Insgesamt gefällt mir die Optik aktuell halt besser.
Aber ist schon so, dass du grad von kleineren AIOs halt keine Wundertempis erwarten darfst, grad im Vergleich zu high-end Kühlern. Meine SL 120 kühlt z.B. nur 1-2°C besser als der HR-02 Macho vorher, erst meine Cryorig A80 mit ihrem 280er Radiator kühlt doch bissel besser. Wenn du also viel bessere Kühlleistung willst, wäre fast ein Custom Loop mit grossem radi die bessere Lösung


----------



## TriTiVi (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Ich danke dir für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Du hast genau das angesprochen was auch vor mich ein Grund ist LuKü abzustoßen und auf Wakü umzusteigen. Es ist einfach handlicher, manch einer würde sagen sauberer, netter anzusehen als so einen Klotz. Die Cryorig schau ich mir dann auch mal an 

Gerne weitere Erfahrungsberichte und Kommentare! Danke euch


----------



## Chimera (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Übrigens, dass alle AIOs laute Pumpen haben, ist ein gängiges Vorurteil und bezieht sich vorallem auf die Modelle von früher. Asetek z.B. ist mittlerweile bei der 5ten Pumpengen und die meisten(!) Modelle, welche mit dieser zum Einsatz kommen und ich anhören durfte, waren in nem ähnlichen Bereich wie meine Cryorig. Natürlich ist ne AIO niemals so leise wie ne echte Wakü, wobei man selbst dort nicht immer leise Pumpen hat bzw. diese vorallem abhängig von der Entkopplung genauso von sehr leise bis störend laut sein können.
Bei den AIOs ist die Entkopplung halt kaum möglich und dies war in der Vergangenheit halt der Hauptkritikpunkt bei AIOs: jegliche Vibras von der Pumpe wurden ungefiltert weitergeleitet und dies ergab dann das störende Geräusch. Bei meiner weiss ich jedoch nicht, ob es ganz alleine an der Pumpe selbst liegt oder eben auch an 2 weiteren Faktoren: 1) die viel bessere Backplate, die Cryorig nutzt und 2) hat mein F31 am rückseitigen Seitendeckel ne fette Bitumenmatte  Natürlich kann man auch nicht von einem Modell auf ein anderes schliessen, denn obwohl alle von OEMs hergestellt werden, sprich CoolIt oder eben Asetek, nehmen manche Hersteller da noch paar Änderungen vor. Bei NZXT z.B. werden die Kraken jeweils auf Performance ausgelegt (da merkt man auch, dass die Amis auf Silent pfeifen, die wollen Power und noch mehr Power, egal wie laut), drum büssen die Kraken auch nicht so viel an Leistung ein, wenn man ihnen langsamere Silent Lüfis draufpappt. Aber eben, dies ist allgemein ein Problem bei den AIOs, die Lüfter sind meist Modelle mit recht hoher Drehzahl und voll auf Leistung ausgelegt, meine QF140 waren selbst gedrosselt hörbar  Erst mit den Silent Wings 3 PWM HS hat ich meine Ruhe 
Übrigens, die beiden grössten Nachteile von all diesen AIOs vs den Alphacool Ablegern (Eisbaer, Fractal Design Kelvin, BQ Silent Loop): bei den AIOs kommen Materialmixe zum Einsatz, sprich Kupfer am Kühlerboden und Alu beim Radiator, während die Eisbaer/Silent Loop/Kelvin eben echte Kupferradiatoren wie bei Custom Loops nutzen. Zudem kommen normale Fittings und 11/8 Schläuche zum Einsatz, welche man (bei BQ halt mit Garantieverlust) gegen andere tauschen kann. Das war für mich auch ein Grund, warum ich zur Silent Loop griff: mir ist die Garantie an sich eh egal und nach den Feiertagen werd ich wohl die schwarzen Schläuche gegen grüne tauschen, damit es stimmiger aussieht 
So, nun zu der schwammigen Aussage "High-end Luküs sind mindestens gleich gut, wenn nicht gar besser als AIOs": jein, stimmt zum Teil und auch wieder nicht. Wenn man zu nem Modell mit min.(!) 240mm bis hin zu 360mm Radiator greift, dann hat man mit der AIO selbst gegenüber high-end Kühlern die bessere Kühlung. Kollege von nem PC-Shop wollt diese Forumsaussagen mal selber testen und verglich seinen Noctua NH-D14 mit ner Thermaltake Water Ultimate 360 in nem Bitfenix Shinobi XL: die Thermaltake schnitt unter 3D Murks jeweils um 8 bis 10°C besser ab (auf nem i7-920 mit OC), gegenüber dem noch bissel grösseren NH-D15 waren es immer noch gute 5°C. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Tt Water Ultimate dabei "nur" 3x 120mm Lüfis nutzt, während der NH-D15 ja sogar 150mm Lüfis hat...  Mit einer Corsair Hydro 80i hingegen waren beide Noctuas gleich gut bzw. der D15 gar leicht besser. Einzig mit 2 Delta Lüftern mit rund 3000 U/min konnt die Corsair noch bissel zulegen, war aber uuuuunerträglich laut 
Persönlich fand ich den Test super (da bin ich auch mega froh, dass ich so jemanden kenne, denn solche Tests sagen meist mehr aus als irgendwelche Aussagen vom hören sagen), denn es zeigte mir auch, dass man es eben nicht so allgemein sagen kann. Es hängt von einigem ab, nicht jedes Case leitet Geräusche gleich stark weiter wie andere, nicht jede AIO klingt gleich wie die andere (auch wenn sie aus derselben Fabrik stammen), usw. . Plus spielen bei vielen Leuten halt auch mehr Sachen ne Rolle als die reine Kühlleistung, sonst würd ja auch niemand ne Raijintek Triton kaufen (die eigentlich nur wegen der Optik geil ist) oder die Deepcool Captain (auch die ist von der Optik her halt schon speziell)  oder die ID-Cooling Frostflow (wobei die halt schon cool ist, wenn man mit der Hunter Duet CPU und GPU kühlen will). Zudem sag ich jeweils den Leuten: man sollt sich nie zu sehr auf die Meinungen anderer verlassen, sondern sich am besten immer selber ein bild davon machen. Fakt ist: kein anderer, weder hier im Forum noch sonst wo, wird Geräusche genau so wahrnehmen wie du und drum ist es halt unumgänglich, dass DU(!) dir selber ein bild davon machst bzw. ein Ohr voll nimmst


----------



## TriTiVi (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Wow vielen Dank für diesen "kurzen" Text. Das stimmt schon mit dem Empfinden der Lautstärke, dass dies hauptsächlich eher subjektiv ist. Dennoch kann man immer auf einige Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen die einem die Kaufentscheidung doch leichter machen. 
Zum Beispiel hatte ich nie die Eisbär von Alphacool im Sinn bzw. gesehen, dabei habe ich nach 360er Radiatoren gesucht. Lautstärke und Leistung sollten sich einfach die Waage halten. Das Erscheinungsbild ist natürlich auch ein großer Faktor...was bei der Eisbär durch austauschbare Schläuche ein großer Pluspunkt ist. Jedenfalls danke ich dir für deine geteilte Meinung hat mir geholfen !

Eine weitere Frage hätte ich! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Eiswolf von Alphacool? Ist diese mit allen Karten kompatibel oder nur Founderseditions? Auf der Internetseite von Alphacool finde ich nur Listen wo ne handvoll FE Karten zu sehen sind. Ich persönlich habe ne Palit Gamerock Premium GTX 1080. Funktioniert das trotzdem mit Customs?


----------



## Chimera (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Kaufentscheidung / Meinungen/ Hilfe zu BeQuiet Silent Loop o. Corsair H115i o. Kraken x62*

Auf der Alphacool Seite kann man ne Kompatibilitätsliste abrufen, wo man Daten eingeben kann und dann sieht, ob es einen hat: HWConfig - German. Dieser spuckt dir folgenden Kühler aus, wo du unten bei den kompatiblen Karten alle siehst, die gehen: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool. Da dieser Kühler eben eigentlich "nur" ein GPU-Only Kühler mit erweitertem RAM-VRM-Kühler ist, passt der auf recht vielen Karten 
Und sonst, wenn du 100% sicher sein willst: einfach mal ne PM an Eddy von Aquatuning schreiben.


----------

